# "pop" wen shutting the car down



## zoomski (Feb 11, 2008)

I've tried search but got so lost in so many threads so.

I get this loud "pop" sound from my speakers when i turn the car off. I think its because my amp turns off after my head unit or something like that.

what causes this problem? how do i fix it.

The remote for the speaker amp is from the 12v acc from the head unit.
thnx


----------



## zoomski (Feb 11, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

typical cause is the amps remaining on after the radio shuts off. solution is to make the amps shut off first from a delay, then turn the radio off last. This is more complicated than it sounds.

Which is why I have to ask if you have other devices in the chain such as a signal processor. if so, its the processor shutting off first before the amps which will cause pops. Anything upstream from the amps can send a pop down the line.

Look up Vestax's tutorial on creating a delay circuit. If you have a processor, put it on the processor. if you do not have a processor, let us know and we can talk about ways to achieve delayed turn off on the radio while still getting the amps to shut off.

if you do not have a processor and are unfamiliar with very very very basic circuit theory, expect to be told to buy a new radio.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, I have this same problem, but not when I turn the car off; anytime I change the radio station, turn the volume up from 0, or down to 0 from up higher it pops. It does NOT pop when I turn the car off. It also pops everytime a song is over on a cd and when another one comes back on...

I'm not trying to steer the conversation toward my problem, I just thinking maybe if anyone knew where the different sources of pops came from, it could help everyone diagnose their own stuff...

-Matt


----------



## zoomski (Feb 11, 2008)

ok... first problem. i cannot buy a new radio. its a stock radio, and for now there is no kit to replace it. The ac control are with the radio. Now i do have a r360.1 . But for now its not hooked up. But it had the same problem with it or without it.

also only the speakers pop. the subs dont, even though i use the same source for the remote. 

i doesnt do always but ill say 3/5 times.? 
and yes im a complete noob when it comes to the circuitry


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I think this will be an easy fix. You likely have IGN going to the remote of both amps.

Build Vestax's delay circuit and put it inline to the RADIO. Look up a wire diagram for your car and find the one labeled ACC or IGN. cut it and wire the delay inline.

Even better, buy a wire harness for your car and an OEM plug for the stock radio from eddie runner at www.installer.com, and wire the delay right in there. It's $30 just to not have to cut OEM wires though. Up to you. it does the same thing.

-----------------

What this will do is delay your radio turning off. When the radio turns off it pulses DC down the audio line and gets amplified by the amps. THUMP! By holding the radio on for one or two seconds, we give the amps time to shut off first. The radio still thumps, but no amps are on to care.

If your car pops when turning the radio off while the car is still on, this will not correct that. we can discuss other options for that.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

It seems to be amp and HU dependent. For example, my JVC HU has a soft power-off while my Ural just cuts abruptly when the ignition is turned off(not sure why they didn't encorporate a soft power off, can be done with just a minor software update). My Cadence amps power down softly with no thump/pop but my PG Xenon does abruptly shut off.


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

mvw2 said:


> My Cadence amps power down softly with no thump/pop but my PG Xenon does abruptly shut off.


ha, so I see. my xenon pops like crazy. but i have some issues with hu too, so it might be a combination of things that's popping ...


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Diode isolate the remote wire or ignition wire and add a 2000 micro farad capacitor from remote to ground. It should delay the amp or HU long enough for the other to shut off first and eliminate the pop.. Usually its the amp that is causing the problem and I would delay the turn off on that first. When the amp shuts off first with signal still being fed to it the pop usualy happens. I have it happen both ways in many different cars so you will have to try both. I used to built little boxes to fix these types of problems..


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

yermolovd said:


> ha, so I see. my xenon pops like crazy. but i have some issues with hu too, so it might be a combination of things that's popping ...


if i don't turn my amps off before starting my truck (after the headunit tells the amps to turn on) my amps bottom out my speakers when i turn the key. i'm running the xenon 100.4 and 400.1. i have a simple toggle switch from a past install that i should probably wire in just for the hell of it. having to turn the headunit off/open door to turn off radio (damn gm) ect gets old quick but those instances are few and far between. just gotta start up immediately.


----------



## zoomski (Feb 11, 2008)

sorry for resurecting the thread but i didnt want to make a new thread about it.

everything was working fine(besides the pop on powerdown), but now in morning (usually when its cold), my speaker amp will turn on and off repeatedly making the speakers thump multiple times. Now i had this problem before when i had 3 remotes (for sub, speaker, 360.1) running of my factor stereo remote turn on wire. Result of that was that, i think that the remote circuit in the cd player burned out. 
now im only running my speaker amp of the cd player 12v acc . and its does its right now.

any help?


----------

